# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  المريخ  الافريقى VS اﻻهلى الخرطوم

## ابو همام

*بسم  الله الذى ﻻيضر  مع اسمه  شئ فى اﻻرض  وﻻ فى السماء وهو   السميع  العليم 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ  
اللهم   انصر  المريخ 
اللهم   انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر   المريخ 
اللهم   انصر  المريخ  
اللهم   انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مبارك الفوز المهم 
نتمناهو فى الجزائر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مبرووووك    الانتصار
                        	*

----------

